# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Online Booking of New Delhi Hotels

## mano133

New Delhi is the capital and one of the four metro cities of India. This city is a major tourist as well as commercial hub and you can find good hotels in New Delhi at all price ranges. Read on to know about New Delhi and check out why online booking of New Delhi hotels is important.

----------

